# Trinity One



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apart from TSK, are there any other closet Trinity One owners on the forum? I am one now, well, will be tomorrow I hope and no doubt will need a little help etc to get the best out. it is the press method that most appeals to my minimalistic side!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Apart from TSK, are there any other closet Trinity One owners on the forum? I am one now, well, will be tomorrow I hope and no doubt will need a little help etc to get the best out. it is the press method that most appeals to my minimalistic side!


Didn't you have one and sell it to tsk...or am I mistaken.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You are about right. I backed it on kickstarter and waited 16 months or so for it to turn up.. Within that time scale, I was told to stop drinking coffee so when it eventually turned up, I was so gutted that I did not even open the boxes and tSk became the beneficiary......



Mrboots2u said:


> Didn't you have one and sell it to tsk...or am I mistaken.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just made my first brew with this. Basically you stick on a pf type handle with either a metal or paper filter. Wet it 17 gms of coarse ground coffee. No scales big enough to weigh it out but poured in water unto the suggested level......30 seconds later give it a stir. Put the plastic cap into the tube to make a seal, drop the 2 kilo weight on and open the valve and it took about 45 to 60 seconds to drip through. I used a dark roasted decaf that I had had an americans with this morning and it could not have tasted more different. SO clean, and for me, easy to use!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Just made my first brew with this. Basically you stick on a pf type handle with either a metal or paper filter. Wet it 17 gms of coarse ground coffee. No scales big enough to weigh it out but poured in water unto the suggested level......30 seconds later give it a stir. Put the plastic cap into the tube to make a seal, drop the 2 kilo weight on and open the valve and it took about 45 to 60 seconds to drip through. I used a dark roasted decaf that I had had an americans with this morning and it could not have tasted more different. SO clean, and for me, easy to use!


Aeropress filter?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Aeropress filter?


I received a couple of bags of what look like aero press filters with it, and also a metal filter disc. As I play around getting the grind right, no doubt things will improve. Am I right in thinking that this type of brewer probably does lighter roasted beans more justice than darker?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I received a couple of bags of what look like aero press filters with it, and also a metal filter disc. As I play around getting the grind right, no doubt things will improve. Am I right in thinking that this type of brewer probably does lighter roasted beans more justice than darker?


If done right it will make the beams taste of well what they should do. Espresso roast might needs coarser grinds purely coz they are easier to extract.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I had to Google this. It looks very smart, and useful too (should your espresso machine break down, say).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I had to Google this. It looks very smart, and useful too (should your espresso machine break down, say).


Tis a thing of beauty, and practicality......I know very little about the dark art of brewed coffee but do dabble from time to time. And am so pleased to have been able to add one of these to the collection!


----------

